# assassin bugs and gecko



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

assassin bug munching on a cricket


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

bella, my female hypotang


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i used to have a pair of assain bugs, i got them for £1.50 each from a butterfly park and they had babies. Then one ate the other and i gave the last adult and the babies (about 7) to my friend becuase i needed the tank for a whiel and he just put the in his mgarage and left them. Whn i asked for them back he couldn't even find the tank


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I Have 4 adults, had them since they were about L1/L2. They have laid loads and loads of eggs since i've had them but i've allways thrown the eggs away. got a couple in the incubator now tho.

Cool creatures but getting bitten by them isn't much fun!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

second picture looks sort of like shes smileing


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> second picture looks sort of like shes smileing
> 
> :laugh:


 Its because she spotted the cricket i was about to feed her.......


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

this is just after she laid her eggs:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i never got bitten, but apparently they can squirt venom for 2 feet.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice, how many eggs are there when she finished?
Cuz theres 2 in the pic....


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

the bite isnt too bad, just like a wasp really, but there is always the risk of being allergic to it.

And you're right, they can squirt, and with amazing accuracy!! If you get it in the eye it can bind you for an hour or two and hurt like hell! I usually put in a pair of shades when im doing anything with them, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Serygo said:


> very nice, how many eggs are there when she finished?
> Cuz theres 2 in the pic....


 They lay two at a time.

First she mates with the male and a month later they lay 2 eggs. (there were infertile for me







)

Then they lay two more, two weeks after the first (the ones in the pic)

If you're lucky you will get another 2 weeks after that.

So you could get up to 6 eggs from one mating, usually 4 though, laid in batches of two. Hope that makes sense!!!

I am expecting them to hatch in about a month. I'm really interested to see what the babies turn out like as the male is a normal and the female hypotangerine. neither of which are genetic traits so I think they will be REALLY nice looking normals/high yellows. fingers crossed!!!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you've reminde me how cool they are. I had loads of babies when i had them, ui'm sure it was closer to 8-9 but a few died. I think i will get some more soon, maybe breed them again.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> you've reminde me how cool they are. I had loads of babies when i had them, ui'm sure it was closer to 8-9 but a few died. I think i will get some more soon, maybe breed them again.


 i seem to remember you saying how boring they were a few days ago :laugh:









But you're right, they are lovely little things


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

j_burf said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > you've reminde me how cool they are. I had loads of babies when i had them, ui'm sure it was closer to 8-9 but a few died. I think i will get some more soon, maybe breed them again.
> ...


 i said my lg is boring, i want assasin beetles again.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

soz, i thought u were tlking bout the gecko


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam good pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those eggs came out of her


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet pics.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool that you have an assassin bug for a pet!


----------

